# 16 bit MS-DOS subsystem



## rajpv (Mar 9, 2005)

c:\winnt\system32\command.com
c:\winnt\system32\autoexec.nt. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and microsoft windows application. choose close to terminate the application.

hello folks .. I tried microsoft fix did not help. i copied autoexec.nt file from winnt\repair .. to winnt\system32.. it works temporarily until user works on the machine. as soon as user reboots the system the system file autoexec.nt does not excist in winnt\system 32 folder.. so everytime i have to copy that file over whenever user reboots. and it is a laptop. please advise.. thanks


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

You can try and see if this will give you a lasting fix

http://www.visualtour.com/downloads/

Use the XP_Fix.exe file


----------



## RedAxl (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Norton,

Thanks for the link.
It works fine with my XP and Win2K Prof PCs.

Now I can remove the registry entry that I add which restores the missing files!


----------

